# 16mm cine stills



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Just got some 16mm test footage back from the lab and could only upload some stills from it. They're the ones with the slight colour tint.

They were taken just to test how well the film stock performed under minimal natural light.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

I just looked through your pics. Very nice! I like the one titled 'unfinished portrait'. Did you do that?? And is it you?? haha


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Nah - it's of my wife. Still haven't finished it either!


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh! So your a boy! hahaha. It is very very very good :!:


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Why thank you :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hey Tone,
Love the shots, and I know this one was from an abandoned project, but I love it, it a great pic.









Greg


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Greg!

There's some you tube footage of the test roll, that might be included in a short film I'm planning to make in the near future.


----------

